# Ahoy tropical plants..



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi, you may have seen me around the phib section before : victory:

I've decided on a new venture, *Supplying tropical plants online*.
This is something that has being in the pipe lines for awhile now, but has only in the past few weeks come together.

I've come here as I know their is a lot of tropical plant enthusiasts that use this section.

I have being doing market research, to see who else is out there, I feel that I can supply tropical plants at a better price than what is out there at the moment.
My supplier who has supplied my dad for many years has top quality plants, the plants are grown in Holland.

To give you an idea of what I will have to offer-
Many species of Bromeliads, such as-
Cryptanthus
Guzmania
Neoregelia
Nidularium
Tillandsia
Vriesea.

Ferns-
Asplenium
Nephro

Others- 
Ficus 
Aglaonema 
Alocasia 
Begonia
Codiaeum
Epipremnum
Fittonia

To name a few, and many other plants, also some plants that are not seen that often.

To give you a rough price guide of what I will have to offer.
-Neoregelia Meyendorfii

£4.00

-Neoregelia Fire Ball 

£3.50

-Alocasia Bambino Arrow

£4.50

-Fittonia Mixed

£2.50

Also large Bromeliads such as
-Vriesea Seideliana


*You can't beat a Live Planted Vivarium!*

Would people be interested in what I have to offer? Do you think these prices are fair?

Any comments, questions, interested people?

Cheers
Zac


----------



## viper_xcm (Jul 22, 2010)

It's always good to find new plant sources online, especially at these prices :no1:

Will you be setting up a website or just selling through here?


----------



## treefella (Dec 21, 2013)

That's a yes from me as a keen grower it can be tricky to find what I'm looking for without paying silly money for a cutting with very very very high postage.
do you have room to keep UK stock or will we the customer have to wait for delivery to the UK? I wish you luck and hope you succeed


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

viper_xcm said:


> It's always good to find new plant sources online, especially at these prices :no1:
> 
> Will you be setting up a website or just selling through here?





treefella said:


> That's a yes from me as a keen grower it can be tricky to find what I'm looking for without paying silly money for a cutting with very very very high postage.
> do you have room to keep UK stock or will we the customer have to wait for delivery to the UK? I wish you luck and hope you succeed


Cheers for the interest guys, I aim to provide the best quality at the best prices : victory:
I will be setting up a website very shortly with all I have to offer, as well as running some plants through Ebay and here in the classifieds, depending how long the site takes to create.

Their will be no silly prices for tiny cuttings here :2thumb: Just quality well grown on plants!
And yes plenty of room for stock, my dads already in the business but he deals more with garden plants.
I will be stocking the more popular plants on a regular basis, then throw in odd balls every now and again.
As well as that, if their is something you are looking for I can see if I can get it in for you :2thumb:

To top it all off if you have many vivarium's to plant up and look classy, I will be doing discount/freebies on big bulk orders.

Cheers
Zac


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Get a table at Baks and I am sure I will take a few plants from you as will others. I will be in the market for about 20 broms at Baks for a pum viv. : victory:


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

plasma234 said:


> Get a table at Baks and I am sure I will take a few plants from you as will others. I will be in the market for about 20 broms at Baks for a pum viv. : victory:


Good shout Callum, Cheers. Would be a good opportunity to show people what I have to offer in person, I will definitely be looking into it:2thumb:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Drop Ade a message about a table. I'm always up for picking up plants whether they get used immediately or not- I seem to always have clumps of fittonia around the house.


----------



## deadsea60 (Apr 20, 2011)

would you do shipping? if so how much would it be?


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

ronnyjodes said:


> Drop Ade a message about a table. I'm always up for picking up plants whether they get used immediately or not- I seem to always have clumps of fittonia around the house.


Cheers Ronny, I think I will be getting in touch with him shortly to find out more details an such, but I am well up for having a table at the show :2thumb:



deadsea60 said:


> would you do shipping? if so how much would it be?


Yes the nature of the business will be shipping plants straight to your door : victory: I am still working on shipping costs at the moment but all will be revealed shortly.

The Website will be up an running very soon, So in the next few weeks I aim to be stocked and ready to supply anyone interested :2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

*cough*

*Pellaea rotundifolia
Dragons Tail Fern
Nephrolepis cordifolia
Adiantum caudatum
Asplenium trichomanes
Mini Aroid Vine
Dischidia ruscifolia
Adiantum peruvianum
*


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Pellaea rotundifolia is the one i really want to see over here.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I would like to see some of the more unusual begonias such as Begonia prismatocarpa or Begonia "buttercup".


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

dont find too many of the calathea (sp?) varieties knocking about


----------



## deadsea60 (Apr 20, 2011)

perhaps some orchids?


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Meefloaf said:


> *cough*
> 
> *Pellaea rotundifolia
> Dragons Tail Fern
> ...



*Dragons Tail Fern- *Available*
Nephrolepis cordifolia*- Available
*Adiantum peruvianum- *Available

*Mini Aroid Vine- *?

The others I couldn't see on the list, but its updated daily with whats available and there is always new stock in, so it is possible they could come up : victory:


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

fatlad69 said:


> I would like to see some of the more unusual begonias such as Begonia prismatocarpa or Begonia "buttercup".


Begonia Caracas
Begonia Cartagena 
Begonia Cuzco 
Begonia Galapagos
Begonia Ica
Begonia Santiago
Begonia Ushuaia
Begonia Santos

These are all Available : victory:



Meefloaf said:


> dont find too many of the calathea (sp?) varieties knocking about


Calathea Beautystar 
Calathea Little Princess
Calathea Darkstar 
Calathea Sanderiana
Calathea Medallion
Calathea Sanderiana
Calathea Whitestar
Calathea Wavestar

Enough Variety? :Na_Na_Na_Na:



deadsea60 said:


> perhaps some orchids?


Plenty of Orchids Available, but not sure if I will be getting them, do people want Orchids?


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Nepenthes (Pitcher Plant)

X Large! Now that's a Viv Filler..



look at the monkey cups


*THIS *I am excited about!!


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Considering what that last photo looks like I'm not so excited........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

ronnyjodes said:


> Considering what that last photo looks like I'm not so excited........
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a fan of pitcher plants Ronny?

This would be more for myself to be honest, wanted one of these for monthsss :mf_dribble:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Not when they look like giant penises . You seemed a little more excited than necessary for a Saturday morning :lol2:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

ronnyjodes said:


> Not when they look like giant penises . You seemed a little more excited than necessary for a Saturday morning :lol2:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohh:blush: hahah, Straight over my head!

Started work at 6 this morning after a very late night, that part of of my brain isn't functioning yet.

I didn't even notice till now.... not so excited anymore :whistling2:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

What's more disturbing is that that part of my brain IS working. I'm like that kid from the sixth sense haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I think if you were to turn up at baks with some of the rarer and harder to find plants you might not sell them all, but people will see that you have that type of thing available, and when they go to stock their next viv they will come to you. People like me though will be shopping to fill a viv and I would love to see some of the more interesting climbers and ferns, but also some of the "bread and butter" stuff. 
Maybe you should team up with dale, people could order vivs and plants suitable for that viv and species, but not ready planted. Then maybe dale could deliver it all together....:whistling2:


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

plasma234 said:


> I think if you were to turn up at baks with some of the rarer and harder to find plants you might not sell them all, but people will see that you have that type of thing available, and when they go to stock their next viv they will come to you. People like me though will be shopping to fill a viv and I would love to see some of the more interesting climbers and ferns, but also some of the "bread and butter" stuff.
> Maybe you should team up with dale, people could order vivs and plants suitable for that viv and species, but not ready planted. Then maybe dale could deliver it all together....:whistling2:


Cheers for the input, thats why I love using this forum. Speaking to potential buyers an see what they have to say: victory:

Waiting back on confirmation, but if tables are still Available I will definitely be showing my face at the show, oh and the plants too :2thumb:

Im hoping to be up and running in around a week or so with the online shop if all goes to plan.
So you will be able to look on there an see what will possibly be at the show and of course see prices.

Aha sounds interesting, like Batman and Robin of the vivarium world, I don't mind being Robin :blush:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

This does sound really exciting- once you get the site going, make sure we get the link! :2thumb:

One plant I would be interested in seeing is _Hoya bella_- it used to be quite widely available, but I haven't seen it in years- plants that will actually flower in viv conditions are few and far between!


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Dark Valentino said:


> Begonia Caracas
> Begonia Cartagena
> Begonia Cuzco
> Begonia Galapagos
> ...



Could be interested in some of the pygmy species. Aerangis punctata, Aerangis citrata, Aerangis luteo to name a few.


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> This does sound really exciting- once you get the site going, make sure we get the link! :2thumb:
> 
> One plant I would be interested in seeing is _Hoya bella_- it used to be quite widely available, but I haven't seen it in years- plants that will actually flower in viv conditions are few and far between!


Cheers Ron, I sure will :2thumb: as for Hoya Bella it is something I can get, But is quite a large grown on specimen : victory: didn't know people used it in vivariums..



johne.ev said:


> Could be interested in some of the pygmy species. Aerangis punctata, Aerangis citrata, Aerangis luteo to name a few.


Just had a look, and there is no Aerangis Orchids available at the moment :bash:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Dark Valentino said:


> Cheers Ron, I sure will :2thumb: as for Hoya Bella it is something I can get, But is quite a large grown on specimen : victory: didn't know people used it in vivariums..


I've mostly used it with aboreal lizards, rather than frogs, but in a well-drained postion it's quite useful. I may well get back to you about that plant- I could always use it as a house/stock plant and propagate! :2thumb: I have H carnosa as a house plant, but it's too big for use in any of my vivs.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Dark Valentino said:


> *Mini Aroid Vine- *?













great selection with the other replies mate, looking forward to the site


----------



## JPorteous (Jan 6, 2013)

I would be intested at looking at the website when you set it up.
I have a land hermit tank and a leopard gecko tank


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

JPorteous said:


> I have a land hermit tank and a leopard gecko tank


thats another point, you might want to provide plants suitable for various reptiles, naturalistic vivs are picking up steam outside of amphibs. i always see people asking for plants suitable for this and that snake or lizard. I have 2 airplants in my leo viv, under 6% uv at ~10" from the bulb. they are doing just fine with a weekly dip in water.


----------



## treefella (Dec 21, 2013)

There is a low growing form of davillia out there somewhere.


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> I've mostly used it with aboreal lizards, rather than frogs, but in a well-drained postion it's quite useful. I may well get back to you about that plant- I could always use it as a house/stock plant and propagate! :2thumb: I have H carnosa as a house plant, but it's too big for use in any of my vivs.


Ah I see, my dad use to have this plant every now again so i knew the name straight away..
When I say grown on, I'm talking 45cm tall (inc pot) in a 12cm pot, So yeah maybe a little big for most vivs :whip:
Sounds like an idea :2thumb:



Meefloaf said:


> image
> 
> 
> great selection with the other replies mate, looking forward to the site


Cheers Joe,
Does it have another name? can't seem to find one for it

Also you asked about Ferns? 



How does this selection take your fancy : victory:



JPorteous said:


> I would be intested at looking at the website when you set it up.
> I have a land hermit tank and a leopard gecko tank


Good to hear :2thumb:
Will be looking forward to hearing from you.



plasma234 said:


> thats another point, you might want to provide plants suitable for various reptiles, naturalistic vivs are picking up steam outside of amphibs. i always see people asking for plants suitable for this and that snake or lizard. I have 2 airplants in my leo viv, under 6% uv at ~10" from the bulb. they are doing just fine with a weekly dip in water.


Indeed they are, I have noticed the rise in these areas a lot recently too.
I will be looking into all this : victory:
My knowledge on tropical plants as it stands today isn't as good as it should be :blush: their is just too many to keep up with.
But I intend to further it so I can recommend such plants for all types of environments.


----------



## Patto96 (Apr 18, 2013)

It looks really good. Cheap prices too. Good, quality and cheap don't usually go in a sentence without not.


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Patto96 said:


> It looks really good. Cheap prices too. Good, quality and cheap don't usually go in a sentence without not.


Thank you, Only the best quality.. Cheap? Lets change that to affordable : victory:

Quality and Affordable, I like it! :2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerns

it appears that aroid vine is just a minature form of some unknown plant lol


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

*Sees the ferns, and runs away crying in terror!*

Nooooo! Not ferns! They blight me growing everywhere like weeds! :surrender:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Zac, I should maybe point out that 'affordable' is a birrova swearword in Social Housing, these days... :whistling2:


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Meefloaf said:


> feeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerns
> 
> it appears that aroid vine is just a minature form of some unknown plant lol


I'm on it, i shall find this strange unknown vine if it's the last thing I ever dooo! :thumb:



Ron Magpie said:


> Zac, I should maybe point out that 'affordable' is a birrova swearword in Social Housing, these days... :whistling2:


haha, Oh My! cross it out an lets just stick with Quality : victory:


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Would people be interested in 

Rhipsalis specie (RainForest cacti)







-Lithops (Living stones)
-Fenestraria

plus other cacti/succulents?


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Also for you flowering Bromeliad junkies,

You could try something *a little different*...

Strelitzia Reginae (Bird of paradise)



Will do very well in bright warm conditions, plus loves to be kept moist with good humidity and is very slow growing :thumb:


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Dark Valentino said:


> Also for you flowering Bromeliad junkies,
> 
> You could try something *a little different*...
> 
> ...


 
Always wanted one of them, more for my living room than a viv though. What sort of price would they be?

Cheers


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Punchfish said:


> Always wanted one of them, more for my living room than a viv though. What sort of price would they be?
> 
> Cheers


I shall PM you a price on them, Don't want to get in trouble with the Mods: victory:


----------



## Grumble and Grouch (Mar 19, 2013)

Some gorgeous plants there. Selections of plants for particular species would be fab. Looks like an exciting venture, sure I'd buy a few although I only have one viv planted, I do have two spare vivs that might get populated when I move house!


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Grumble and Gre93808 said:


> Some gorgeous plants there. Selections of plants for particular species would be fab. Looks like an exciting venture, sure I'd buy a few although I only have one viv planted, I do have two spare vivs that might get populated when I move house!


Thanks : victory:
It Is very exciting, especially when I get first choice on plants that come in, I already have my own 'list' :mf_dribble:
Hopefully all being well the website will launch this weekend..
We will have a nice variety of plants for you when your ready to fill them vivs :2thumb:

Cheers
Zac


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Little update: victory:

Decided to stock a few other things too, to accompany your plants.

-Bags of Hydroleca
-Tropical Liana wood/vine
- Dried Bonsai tree's and roots
-Spanish Moss
Some other dried mosses,
- Lotus heads (seed heads)


Website is coming along Great, looking forward to showing you all.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Dark Valentino said:


> -Spanish Moss


Interest is officially peaked. This stuff is massively overpriced from a lot of retailers so depending on price I'd be interested in a clump. I think the idea of a 50% discount for anybody on the BAKS commitee is wonderful also.......


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Dark Valentino said:


> Plenty of Orchids Available, but not sure if I will be getting them, do people want Orchids?





plasma234 said:


> I think if you were to turn up at baks with some of the rarer and harder to find plants you might not sell them all, but people will see that you have that type of thing available, and when they go to stock their next viv they will come to you. People like me though will be shopping to fill a viv and I would love to see some of the more interesting climbers and ferns, but also some of the "bread and butter" stuff.
> Maybe you should team up with dale, people could order vivs and plants suitable for that viv and species, but not ready planted. Then maybe dale could deliver it all together....:whistling2:


I Agree with this. I would love orchids from you but a lot of orchids fail if not right for the viv and people will be looking for specific orchids. It would maybe be better as a sort of ''Can you get a hold of this for me.''

Looks ace and can't wait to see the website


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ronnyjodes said:


> Interest is officially peaked. This stuff is massively overpriced from a lot of retailers so depending on price I'd be interested in a clump.* I think the idea of a 50% discount for anybody on the BAKS commitee is wonderful also.....*..



Good try, dude! :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

ronnyjodes said:


> Interest is officially peaked. This stuff is massively overpriced from a lot of retailers so depending on price I'd be interested in a clump. I think the idea of a 50% discount for anybody on the BAKS commitee is wonderful also.......


Good to hear it: victory: I know it really is... You may like this Ronny, but I aim to supply it at less than 50% than most retail it at :whistling2:



Liam Yule said:


> I Agree with this. I would love orchids from you but a lot of orchids fail if not right for the viv and people will be looking for specific orchids. It would maybe be better as a sort of ''Can you get a hold of this for me.''
> 
> Looks ace and can't wait to see the website


Completly agree, they wont be something I will be stocking on a regular basis.. If someone wants a specific type I can always see if I can get it for them : victory:

Also on the site their is plants in stock which can be dispatched straight away, there is also an Available to Order option, meaning the plant is Available but im not carrying it in stock.
Available to Order items, will only add one day to dispatch time depending on the time you order :thumb:


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Dark Valentino said:


> Good to hear it: victory: I know it really is... You may like this Ronny, but I aim to supply it at less than 50% than most retail it at :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How would it work exactly? It costs an arm and a leg for me to order orchids I fancy as I have to get them from Germany or the like. When you say that you could have a look into it would it be from UK suppliers only etc? As I assume it would only be even more expensive if it were from europe? I don't know I'm tragic with this sort of thing :lol2: : victory:

Anyway besides the ''designer plants'' (lol) it looks awesome and looking forward to seeing it up and running!


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Liam Yule said:


> How would it work exactly? It costs an arm and a leg for me to order orchids I fancy as I have to get them from Germany or the like. When you say that you could have a look into it would it be from UK suppliers only etc? As I assume it would only be even more expensive if it were from europe? I don't know I'm tragic with this sort of thing :lol2: : victory:
> 
> Anyway besides the ''designer plants'' (lol) it looks awesome and looking forward to seeing it up and running!


My main grower/supplier is from Europe, I also have contacts within the UK.. but I personally feel that the best quality plants usually come from Europe :whistling2:

Cheers, I can't wait to get started :2thumb:


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

What plants do you have that i'd be able to plant into epiweb, there will be loads of water under the epiweb, so the plants roots would be constantly submerged under water once the roots grow down.


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Heart4Darts said:


> What plants do you have that i'd be able to plant into epiweb, there will be loads of water under the epiweb, so the plants roots would be constantly submerged under water once the roots grow down.


Plants with Aquatic roots would be good for that Environment then :thumb: when I get back from work I will have a look what's available and let you know.


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok, is it Glen?

I shall start with Acorus grass, I recently put a load in my vivs, it thrives in boggy substrate.. Some people use them as fully aquatic plants.

-Pothos
-Dracaena bamboo
-Chlorophytum (Spider Plant)
-Spathiphyllum (Peace Lilly)
- 'Indoor' Cordyline
-Dieffenbachia

And probably many more, you would be surprised how many can sit in water and thrive.
All the ones listed I will have Available, many types in each specie : victory:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

anubias nana is good, i have this growing in the drainage gully at the front of my viv, only roots fully submerged.



Dark Valentino said:


> -Dracaena bamboo


i have heard this is quite toxic to animals? i think it MAY have been ron who said this.


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

plasma234 said:


> anubias nana is good, i have this growing in the drainage gully at the front of my viv, only roots fully submerged.
> 
> 
> 
> i have heard this is quite toxic to animals? i think it MAY have been ron who said this.


Oh really? lucky bamboo.. I've seen it used in fish tanks so i presumed it was a safe plant, will have to look into that..

Or Ron could pop in and help me out :whistling2:


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok had a good route about on this an it seems to be one of them plants that some use and some don't, its only poisonous if eaten, so I believe.
Quite like Ivy I suppose, Ivy is known as being toxic but many people still use it, like myself, used if for a good while and never had any problems :2thumb:


----------



## Addymk2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Interest is peaked. Do you do recommendations? I.e if I fired you a budget and a rough idea of what I'm going to be using the plants for/in could you assist in decking out my viv? 

If so I'll fire a PM your way 

Craig


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Adymk2 said:


> Interest is peaked. Do you do recommendations? I.e if I fired you a budget and a rough idea of what I'm going to be using the plants for/in could you assist in decking out my viv?
> 
> If so I'll fire a PM your way
> 
> Craig


Yeah sure, I would be happy to do so :thumb:
A rough idea of what you like, colours.
How much space Ive got to work with.
The animal and Environment.

I could then put a list together and see how you like it:2thumb:


----------



## Addymk2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Dark Valentino said:


> Yeah sure, I would be happy to do so :thumb:
> A rough idea of what you like, colours.
> How much space Ive got to work with.
> The animal and Environment.
> ...


Awesome, the range of plants mind boggles me! Thanks a lot I'll fire you a PM now bud


----------



## Grumble and Grouch (Mar 19, 2013)

How's the website coming on, I want to see it!


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Grumble and Grouch said:


> How's the website coming on, I want to see it!


It's coming along very well, thanks for asking: victory:
I'm making the site myself with a little help from an IT tech friend of mine.
Didn't realise they take so long to create an get functioning properly..

I added about 100 plants to the stock list the other day, obviously all these wont be available when i first open, as that would be a couple of artic trucks of plants :gasp:

So on launch there will be a good selection available and hopefully I will build from there, adding more plants and variety :2thumb:


----------



## Sanzinia (Sep 22, 2008)

This website can't come soon enough! Interested in loads of plants mentioned....:2thumb:


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi mate, got a few plants i want to get and just wondered if you'd have these available or if you'll need to order them in.

1- Anubias barteri broud leaf
2- Red Fittonia
3- Pilea cadierei (Aluminium Plant)
4- Fittonia verschaffeltii 'Red Skeleton'

If i wanted these 4 plants, how long until i could get them and what would the price be?


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Heart4Darts said:


> Hi mate, got a few plants i want to get and just wondered if you'd have these available or if you'll need to order them in.
> 
> 1- Anubias barteri broud leaf
> 2- Red Fittonia
> ...


PM'd you Glen : victory:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Any update on an appearance at baks?


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

plasma234 said:


> Any update on an appearance at baks?


Indeed, I shall be at Baks with two tables of plants, viv essentials and possibly some live planted tanks :2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Dark Valentino said:


> Indeed, I shall be at Baks with two tables of plants, viv essentials and possibly some live planted tanks :2thumb:


awesome.

going to be buying up alot of plants this time round i feel


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Meefloaf said:


> awesome.
> 
> going to be buying up alot of plants this time round i feel


Don't worry I should have you covered on some of your planting needs


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Dark Valentino said:


> Don't worry I should have you covered on some of your planting needs


good lad, cant wait, BAKS was a bit subdued on my first visit last september as it clashed, the line up this year looks awesome


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Staghorn ferns :whistling2:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i bought one for my first build and it pegged it, willing to reacquaint myself


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Meefloaf said:


> i bought one for my first build and it pegged it, willing to reacquaint myself


Thought they looked like pretty hardy plants..

They do look Awesome though, Such a strange unusual fern, will definitely be slipping one into one of my tanks.. :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I've found they do best for me treated like an orchid- kept in bark in an orchid-type ventilated pot, sprayed regularly, and hoiked out for a soak in a bowl of water occasionally. In theory, you should be able to pin them up just like broms, but they've always pegged it on me when I've tried that.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Make sure you have loads of nice climbers and ferns and bring at least 2 of each, I think me and joe share similar tastes in plants lol.

I am stoked about this meeting. There should be plenty of plants on offer to stock my new vivs and maybe a few bits to add in with the terribs. 

Can you get hold of clumps or broms or some really nice mother plants to bring?


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> I've found they do best for me treated like an orchid- kept in bark in an orchid-type ventilated pot, sprayed regularly, and hoiked out for a soak in a bowl of water occasionally. In theory, you should be able to pin them up just like broms, but they've always pegged it on me when I've tried that.


Interesting... Ron, how would you feel being my spokesman on Tropical plant care 

On looking at these the other week, Iv'e seen people mount them to wood for wall displays and they grow huge,Tis a ver nice fern!


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

plasma234 said:


> Make sure you have loads of nice climbers and ferns and bring at least 2 of each, I think me and joe share similar tastes in plants lol.
> 
> I am stoked about this meeting. There should be plenty of plants on offer to stock my new vivs and maybe a few bits to add in with the terribs.
> 
> Can you get hold of clumps or broms or some really nice mother plants to bring?


I will be bringing full trays of certain plants : victory: and mixed trays.

So am I to be honest, I'm hoping to see a few Tree frogs there :mf_dribble:

Do you mean broms with pups? As for clumps, not sure would have to see at the time of meeting : victory:
What I can get which I myself am very excited about... Quite a few different broms from the Vriesea family that are very large, standing at 50cm high including pot.


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

just out of curiosity what are your plants planted in? for example can they be planted in the viv straight away or will i need to remove all soil and wash the plants?


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Well broms with pups are cool, but I meant like the hanging baskets of broms. I will just wait and see. 

I have a vriesea gigantea and it is massive lol.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing a list, as i'll need a few plants soon myself. :2thumb:


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> just out of curiosity what are your plants planted in? for example can they be planted in the viv straight away or will i need to remove all soil and wash the plants?


The usual potting soil with most of them: victory:



plasma234 said:


> Well broms with pups are cool, but I meant like the hanging baskets of broms. I will just wait and see.
> 
> I have a vriesea gigantea and it is massive lol.


Ah right I get you, possibly.. not available as of yet, but by the time of meeting they could be.

Sweet I shall be having some Gigantea available, as well as
V. Bitmosa
V. Nova
V. Seideliana
V. Hieroglyphica
All big 50cm stock :2thumb:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Dark Valentino said:


> The usual potting soil with most of them: victory:


 sorry to be a pain do you know if anything has been sprayed on the plants pesticides or anything? im guessing itsthe same stuff b&q and asda would do but worth asking


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Brom wise, Neo's going to be available ? sorry to continue the bombardment of you lol


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> sorry to be a pain do you know if anything has been sprayed on the plants pesticides or anything? im guessing itsthe same stuff b&q and asda would do but worth asking


No worrys, The plants will be coming Direct from the growers.. I don't think Holland is pesticide friendly like over here. So perfectly safe : victory:



Meefloaf said:


> Brom wise, Neo's going to be available ? sorry to continue the bombardment of you lol


Aha no sweat man, I would be the same.

N. fireball
N. Meyendorfi
N. Binotii
Just these atm, I'm hoping for more coming available soon though : victory:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

what mini orchids can you get mate?


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

QUOTE=grizzlymonkyboy;11803190]what mini orchids can you get mate?[/QUOTE]

There is a whole range of Phalaenopsis and Orchids, but I'm not really clued up on Orchids so not sure which of them are Miniature, but I can have a look and find out for you :2thumb:


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> what mini orchids can you get mate?


Hello,

Had a quick look this morning for you,

Orchid. Cattleya
Paphiopedilum Amerikaanse hybrid
phalalanopsis 

I know these are small, not sure if they are classed as miniature though.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Neoregalia Hannibal lector is one I would be very interested in. 

I apologise about all of these requests. I guess this is why not many plant suppliers are on here lol. :notworthy:


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

plasma234 said:


> Neoregalia Hannibal lector is one I would be very interested in.
> 
> I apologise about all of these requests. I guess this is why not many plant suppliers are on here lol. :notworthy:


It's a very nice looking brom.. I will keep an eye out for that one :2thumb:

honestly, no worrys at all : victory:
I'm happy to help, I want to be a little different to the others


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

2 words: neoregalia nelson. Ask Mike .


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

Meefloaf said:


> image


Wowee! What is that? :mf_dribble:


----------



## deadsea60 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry if you have already answered this but when roughly do you think you will open?


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

samnsteve said:


> Wowee! What is that? :mf_dribble:


It's what I was referring to- a neorealism nelson. Black broms FTW


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

ronnyjodes said:


> It's what I was referring to- a neorealism nelson. Black broms FTW


That is beautiful! :flrt:

OP, you have to get those in, I need one in my life :lol2:


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

ronnyjodes said:


> 2 words: neoregalia nelson. Ask Mike .


Ah yes, Iv'e heard of these Hybrids that mike has, will be looking forward to seeing them at the meeting :2thumb:



deadsea60 said:


> Sorry if you have already answered this but when roughly do you think you will open?


Took a little longer than expected, but...
Looking at launching the site either, wednesday or thursday this week : victory:



samnsteve said:


> That is beautiful! :flrt:
> 
> OP, you have to get those in, I need one in my life :lol2:


is it a Hybrid? Not sure how easy these are to acquire, shall have to wait an see


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

I've no idea, it's the first time I've heard of it :blush:


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Random 1, but do you have ficus in stock?
I'm going to place an order with you shortly but wanted to get everything i needed in 1 order, so just wanted to see if you had any?


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Heart4Darts said:


> Random 1, but do you have ficus in stock?
> I'm going to place an order with you shortly but wanted to get everything i needed in 1 order, so just wanted to see if you had any?


I can get a few different ficus yes.. Only have ficus pumila at the moment.
What ficus are you after? I can see if I can get them, and put them on fridays delivery.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi mate

Could you pm me a list of plants that you have available and plants that you could probably get for baks? I have a wish list on bens jungle and I would like to see if I can get most of it from you. I am lookingto reserve some essentials for the meeting and then see what takes my fancy when I am there.

Cheers


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

plasma234 said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Could you pm me a list of plants that you have available and plants that you could probably get for baks? I have a wish list on bens jungle and I would like to see if I can get most of it from you. I am lookingto reserve some essentials for the meeting and then see what takes my fancy when I am there.
> 
> Cheers


Yeah sure I shall PM you now Callum :thumb:


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Dark Valentino said:


> Yeah sure I shall PM you now Callum :thumb:


And me please, but will need mine posting. :2thumb:


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

johne.ev said:


> And me please, but will need mine posting. :2thumb:


Can you not wait till tomorrow :Na_Na_Na_Na: I jest.



Sure, I shall PM you now.


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Dark Valentino said:


> Can you not wait till tomorrow :Na_Na_Na_Na: I jest.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I shall PM you now.


Ha ha! NO! :lol2:

Setting up a viv atm, which i hope to have ready by early next week. So looking to get all my plants sorted.


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

I would like a list too please


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

samnsteve said:


> I would like a list too please


Of course, shall Pm you now :thumb:


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you :2thumb:


----------



## bigpig (Dec 8, 2009)

*yes please*

I am definitely interested in this.
Good luck with it.


----------



## Lloydyboy90 (Sep 19, 2013)

It's hard to get any decent plants down my way so this would be great! Terraworld only seem to do a few broms so would be nice to get hold of a few different types, good luck with this!!


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

bigpig said:


> I am definitely interested in this.
> Good luck with it.





Lloydyboy90 said:


> It's hard to get any decent plants down my way so this would be great! Terraworld only seem to do a few broms so would be nice to get hold of a few different types, good luck with this!!


Cheers guys : victory:
Looking forward to getting this going Full Steam!

Website launches this evening for everyone to have a gander :2thumb:


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Website is now launched :2thumb:

A nice selection of plants in stock, not too many as this business has only just begun..

Couple more ferns to be added to the website stock tomorrow morning as well as some spanish moss.

Hope you like it : victory:

leaffrog tropicals


Note. Any Orders will now be dispatched Monday.

Cheers
Zac


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks good, seems to run well on Google chrome for nexus 7. I would say that your foliage and climber links are the wrong way around. 

Top job mate :no1:


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

plasma234 said:


> Looks good, seems to run well on Google chrome for nexus 7. I would say that your foliage and climber links are the wrong way around.
> 
> Top job mate :no1:


Thanks Callum, Great to hear it :blush:

haha, on launch it has swapped the links for some reason,
Working on fixing that now... I hope :whistling2:


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Looks all good mate, you should create a new thread letting people know the site is now up and running :2thumb:


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Now fixed that minor tech issue :whistling2:




Heart4Darts said:


> Looks all good mate, you should create a new thread letting people know the site is now up and running :2thumb:


Thanks Glen :thumb:
Created one in the Classified section :2thumb: didn't think I was allowed to put it here :whistling2:


----------



## Grumble and Grouch (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks good, will definitely order some plants once I've moved house!

Would be great if you could look in to providing custodians for live planted vivs too!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Dark Valentino said:


> Website is now launched :2thumb:
> 
> A nice selection of plants in stock, not too many as this business has only just begun..
> 
> ...





Heart4Darts said:


> Looks all good mate, you should create a new thread letting people know the site is now up and running :2thumb:





Dark Valentino said:


> Now fixed that minor tech issue :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking very nice indeed! :2thumb:

You are right, though, research is one thing, but once you start advertising it as a business, it has to go in Classifieds. I think you are going to do rather well with this... :no1:


----------



## Patto96 (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks good to me. What I'm trying to find is some tropical sedges and marsh plants. But I suspect the market would be very limited, unless everyone kept their frogs in waterlogged conditions . But still a great selection, and this early too. I'm sure you'll bring more plants in.


----------



## Addymk2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Orders in, awesome layout bud


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Looking very nice and a good selection to start with! If buyers have the ability to collect from the BAKS meet for instance I think you'll do very well, some people still don't like paying postage and I'm not akways a fan of how plants are packed for deliveries so being able to essentially pick them up from you will be a massive help. Let me know if you'll have any spanish moss in time for BAKS and what kind of price you're talking :2thumb:.


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Grumble and Grouch said:


> Looks good, will definitely order some plants once I've moved house!
> 
> Would be great if you could look in to providing custodians for live planted vivs too!





Ron Magpie said:


> Looking very nice indeed! :2thumb:
> 
> You are right, though, research is one thing, but once you start advertising it as a business, it has to go in Classifieds. I think you are going to do rather well with this... :no1:





Patto96 said:


> Looks good to me. What I'm trying to find is some tropical sedges and marsh plants. But I suspect the market would be very limited, unless everyone kept their frogs in waterlogged conditions . But still a great selection, and this early too. I'm sure you'll bring more plants in.





Addymk2 said:


> Orders in, awesome layout bud





ronnyjodes said:


> Looking very nice and a good selection to start with! If buyers have the ability to collect from the BAKS meet for instance I think you'll do very well, some people still don't like paying postage and I'm not akways a fan of how plants are packed for deliveries so being able to essentially pick them up from you will be a massive help. Let me know if you'll have any spanish moss in time for BAKS and what kind of price you're talking :2thumb:.


Cheers for all the kind words guys :blush: I'm thankful I've finally put the site together... took long enough!

This is just a start : victory: There will be many many more interesting plants to come at a later date.

Yes I can look into that if buyers would like to do that for Baks..
Also plenty of Spanish Moss :2thumb:

Cheers
Zac


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Did I forget to mention the first 10 orders get a free gift :whistling2:


----------



## Addymk2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Dark Valentino said:


> Did I forget to mention the first 10 orders get a free gift :whistling2:


Ill be waiting out on that now! Haha 

(if it's chocolate I'm definitely giving you a good writeup!)


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Addymk2 said:


> Ill be waiting out on that now! Haha
> 
> (if it's chocolate I'm definitely giving you a good writeup!)


I suppose you could try to eat it if you really wanted :whistling2: haha


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

its not a peace lily then :whistling2:


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

plasma234 said:


> its not a peace lily then :whistling2:


Haha, Nope :thumb:


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

How about this for a BIG brom :whistling2:


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Well i received my plants today from Zac. Must say they were well packed & super quick delivery for four quid :2thumb:
The Alocasia Bambino Arrow, is fantastic & i can see this being a favourite of mine . And as long as i don't kill it, it's going to be a bit special i reckon. Already looks fantastic in the viv & i dont have any lights on yet. Planted them up this evening & really pleased with the quality of all the plants. Will take some pics at the weekend.

Highly recommend :no1:.

Cheers Zac


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

johne.ev said:


> Well i received my plants today from Zac. Must say they were well packed & super quick delivery for four quid :2thumb:
> The Alocasia Bambino Arrow, is fantastic & i can see this being a favourite of mine . And as long as i don't kill it, it's going to be a bit special i reckon. Already looks fantastic in the viv & i dont have any lights on yet. Planted them up this evening & really pleased with the quality of all the plants. Will take some pics at the weekend.
> 
> Highly recommend :no1:.
> ...


Cheers John :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Zac, are you planning on doing SWARE this year as well? A friend and I are thinking of taking a road trip... :2thumb:


----------



## Addymk2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Amazing service, I'll write up a review with pics when I get the chance. 

Can't recommend enough tbh!


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> Zac, are you planning on doing SWARE this year as well? A friend and I are thinking of taking a road trip... :2thumb:


I've always wanted to go to SWARE, But nobody's ever wanted to come with me, but if its for a business trip :whistling2: I'm sure I can persuade someone to manage the table while I'm off gallivanting  haha.
Might have to look into it Ron : victory: depending how my reception at BAKS goes.



Addymk2 said:


> Amazing service, I'll write up a review with pics when I get the chance.
> 
> Can't recommend enough tbh!


Cheers Craig, Much Appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## Skink (Nov 28, 2011)

Just placed my order. Can't wait for them to arrive :2thumb:


----------



## K2thec87 (Feb 6, 2014)

Second that ive just place an order for my new setup :notworthy:


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Skink said:


> Just placed my order. Can't wait for them to arrive :2thumb:





K2thec87 said:


> Second that ive just place an order for my new setup :notworthy:


Cheers guys : victory:


----------



## K2thec87 (Feb 6, 2014)

Received my order today and over the moon thank your for great communication, service and products will be using again very soon 

Kurt


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi - good to see your venture grow - ( no pun intended :whistling2 - are you attending Donny? I am interested in :


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

K2thec87 said:


> Received my order today and over the moon thank your for great communication, service and products will be using again very soon
> 
> Kurt


Cheers Kurt, Much appreciated :2thumb: 



KWIBEZEE said:


> Hi - good to see your venture grow - ( no pun intended :whistling2 - are you attending Donny? I am interested in :
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...=Ahoy tropical plants.. - Reptile Forums&txt=image


haha : victory:
I have actually being thinking about attending Donny show as it's pretty close to home, I went twice last year and although it's always hectic I still enjoy it.. Plus it would be nice to break up the endless tables of Royals :whistling2: haha..

The plant pictured is Alocasia 'Bambino Arrow' by the way :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

SWARES didn't happen, sadly- still, there's always Kempton... :2thumb:


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> SWARES didn't happen, sadly- still, there's always Kempton... :2thumb:


Yeah Ron I heard it was cancelled, from what I read it was the Darn Anti's again..:whip:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Dark Valentino said:


> Yeah Ron I heard it was cancelled, from what I read it was the Darn Anti's again..:whip:


It seems so- PRAS last year, and now this- we seriously need to get our bums in gear and fight back.

If you are making Kempton, I might put a preorder in for that Hoya...


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> It seems so- PRAS last year, and now this- we seriously need to get our bums in gear and fight back.
> 
> If you are making Kempton, I might put a preorder in for that Hoya...


Indeed, something needs to be done to stop this happening, It's completely out of order!

I don't even know where Kempton is :blush: haha, but I shall look into it : victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Dark Valentino said:


> Indeed, something needs to be done to stop this happening, It's completely out of order!
> 
> I don't even know where Kempton is :blush: haha, but I shall look into it : victory:


Just outside West London. Like a lot of shows, it's mostly reptiles, but I've picked up some nice 'phibs there.


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> Just outside West London. Like a lot of shows, it's mostly reptiles, but I've picked up some nice 'phibs there.


I Shall have to look into it :2thumb: I'm sure the girlfriend would love a trip to London :whistling2:

Shhh, Don't tell her there's phibs involved...


----------

